
A Crystal in Go’s World - stanislavb
https://p5v.me/2020/01/a-crystal-in-go-s-world/
======
Can_Not
Crystal is basically like golang with generics and non-horrible syntax. It's
great to feel like you're writing ducktyped code but get compiler errors
instead of production runtime errors.

